
Ask HN: where is the innovation in online conferences? - andrewstuart
Has anything emerged as the definitive best solution for running online conferences?<p>What are the contenders?<p>A really great solution for online conferences seems to be desperately needed but where are they?<p>Online conferences seem to offer rich opportunity for innovation, but does it really just come down to watching a bunch of zoom videos?  Aren&#x27;t there better ideas than that, better ways to involve and connect the attendees?
======
wolco
Laracon online had a livestream video/chat or forum where speakers would join
in after to answer questions before covid.

I feel like we should be using second life.

------
cblconfederate
Crowdcast was used successfully in Neuromatch conferences, attended by
thousands

